# Burton or Ride bindings?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello

I'm gonna buy some new bindings on ebay but I can't decide which.

- Burton CO2/Cartel/p1
- Ride EX

You guys allready tested some of these bindings? give me some info then!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I don't know much about the Burton CO2's but I have the Ride RX series. It only a little different from the EX. I really like mine, that and I love that Ride uses metal as opposed to plastics on thier bindings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

bought the p1s super comfortable, wish they were a little more responsive but i dont ride big mountains here in NY :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Oke thanks for the comments so far.

But another question, I've got boots 9 1/2 (US). Can I put them on Burton Large?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

check burtons website. i think their lrg bindings are for 10-12. you might need a med.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

hello dear !! ok my favorit bindingar is Cartel 2008 ...becouse they are perfect flex for freestyle and works very good all mountain.. ihave tasted co 2 and ride too, but not P1 ( i know they are to soft ! Pi if you are on rails more than anything. The Ride are nice becouse of the metal but check the back cap ! is not to wide and long ! so is heavier too, 

get the cartel but most be 2008 ...ok


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

olas38 said:


> hello dear !! ok my favorit bindingar is Cartel 2008 ...becouse they are perfect flex for freestyle and works very good all mountain.. ihave tasted co 2 and ride too, but not P1 ( i know they are to soft ! Pi if you are on rails more than anything. The Ride are nice becouse of the metal but check the back cap ! is not to wide and long ! so is heavier too,
> 
> get the cartel but most be 2008 ...ok


Ride....EX, RX, SPi, Delta etc.


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I own the Ride SPis and Burton Cartels. The Rides are much more of an all mountain freeride binding that is very responsive due to the low torsional flex and all aluminum construction. Quality is top notch, and the ratchets are some of the nicest ones i've seen. But the ratchets are sharp at the fingering and may tear up your gloves but shouldn't be an issue if you are careful. The Burton's are also very nice, more of an all mountain freestyle binding but works well in both park and trails. Good response, light, and has more give than the Ride's to compensate for less than perfect landings. Its personal preference, but i keep my Ride's on my freeride setup and use the Burton's for everything else. The Ride do have better construction and quality in my opinion though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

the p1s arent that soft!! i wouldnt call em a complete freestyle binding..


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

you have $329.95, $219, and $279.95 burton bindings 

and 150 dollar ride bindings. Why not consider some of the higher end ride bindings?

(i just grabbed these prices before sales of dogfunk and the house)


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I've always loved my Ride bindings, always had 3 plus years of use on a set as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

ecave84 said:


> you have $329.95, $219, and $279.95 burton bindings
> 
> and 150 dollar ride bindings. Why not consider some of the higher end ride bindings?
> 
> (i just grabbed these prices before sales of dogfunk and the house)


nonsense 
i paid $100.18 for the p1s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

megladan said:


> nonsense
> i paid $100.18 for the p1s.



like i said those were before sales. Im saying the rides are there low end binding while the burtons are there mid to high end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I've ridden a pair of Ride EX for the last 2 1/2 seasons. I was an intermediate when I got them, but they really helped me take my riding beyond to that advanced level. They are nice and forgiving and you can use them for pretty much anything. I just got a pair of Ride SPi's, but I haven't ridden them yet (hopefully this week some time). My first impression from doing a little living room riding was that the ratchet release on the ankles was far from the "butter smooth" release that Ride describes. One of them, and luckily it's on the foot that doesn't come unbound all day, was really bad. I'm wondering if this one may need to be replaced by Ride. I'll throw down a review once I get them out on the mountain.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I would suggest forgetting about the EXs and looking at the SPIs. If you want something for freestyle go with the P1s. If you want something stiffer and more responsive go with the Cartels or EX/SPI. Not sure about the C02s. People say they don't like the fact that Burton bindings aren't aluminum and that they might break but I haven't had any problems so far with my Customs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Cartel is made for the park
P1 is made for park + freeride
CO2 for park + freeride

I just called with a owner of a burton shop.
I'm going for the P1's or the Cartels i can't decide.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

fl0w said:


> Cartel is made for the park
> P1 is made for park + freeride
> CO2 for park + freeride
> 
> ...


go with the p1s.. you dont feel them on your feet.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

fl0w said:


> Cartel is made for the park
> P1 is made for park + freeride
> CO2 for park + freeride
> 
> ...


How are the Cartels made for park? I thought you want bindings with more flex for park and stiff bindings like the Cartels for freeride.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Phenom said:


> How are the Cartels made for park? I thought you want bindings with more flex for park and stiff bindings like the Cartels for freeride.


The owner of the burton shop said it was made for the park. Are the cartels stiff of flex? I guess flex so park.
But probably I will go for the p1's:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

its my understanding that the regular cartels are stiff. If you get the cartel low backs though i would think you would have more mobility.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

fl0w said:


> The owner of the burton shop said it was made for the park. Are the cartels stiff of flex? I guess flex so park.
> But probably I will go for the p1's:thumbsup:


If you just grab the Cartels in your hand and try to bend them you can tell they are pretty stiff, much stiffer than Customs or P1s for example.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

So the cartels are for freestyle and freeride?

Greatz


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Is cartel also for freestyle?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I really think that if you are looking for a soft binding get the Ride Deltas, if you want stiffer bindings get the Ride RX, and if you like superior responsiveness get Ride Spi's. Why mess around with an overpriced pile of plastic with a big sideways B on it? :laugh: Burton does make decent boards and great boots but I don't think they have the upper hand AT ALL in the binding market. My .02 cents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I ride CO2's on a Vapor and I love them, I purchased both at the same time though, so it's hard to say how much of the comfort is the board and how much is the bindings. One extra tip, if you get the CO2s definately get the bright yellow one's, they really stand out.


----------

